# Fairport ice report...good day today



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hit the east side short pier. 
5" clear ice and building. 9ft of water from 4-530pm. 3/16 oz blue crome vibe. 2 bass 5 steelhead 1 pike. Didn't get pics of everything. Just to cold to hassle with it in the wind. 
Wear your cleats and anchor your shanty. Water clarity is clear. You won't mark fish right off the rip but they come in and slam it. Ill be back out tmrw.


----------



## Dialed -N- (May 1, 2014)

Awesome report


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the report. Tear em up!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats, nice work!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Buddy and I are heading to Lagoons or there this am.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

allwayzfishin said:


> Hit the east side short pier.
> 5" clear ice and building. 9ft of water from 4-530pm. 3/16 oz blue crome vibe. 2 bass 5 steelhead 1 pike. Didn't get pics of everything. Just to cold to hassle with it in the wind.
> Wear your cleats and anchor your shanty. Water clarity is clear. You won't mark fish right off the rip but they come in and slam it. Ill be back out tmrw.


did you tip your vibes with emeralds?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job,lol pretty slick!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

alumadude said:


> did you tip your vibes with emeralds?


Nope....no minnows. Just the vibe. 8-12" inch pops then a slight pause and shake


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Are you talking right out of the launch?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

That's where I dragged out from...


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hitting it Tomorrow from port authority launch and heading north west to the short pier, just curious what set ups are taking steely. Thinking about throwing 20lb power pro and a 4-6lb flouro leader on two of my jigging rods


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If it were me going tomorrow Id drag out from the headlands side and set up right in front of the red/white pole. That's basically across the other side of the short pier. There is a dredge line there so it's a sand bottom then drops off to 26ft. Fish that drop off. Tons of fish. You don't need bait..just spoons and vibes..I wouldn't walk across the river channel tho.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bvonny12 said:


> Hitting it Tomorrow from port authority launch and heading north west to the short pier, just curious what set ups are taking steely. Thinking about throwing 20lb power pro and a 4-6lb flouro leader on two of my jigging rods


I had new 17# vanish flouracarbon,stelie broke the line clear.i woul use #20 seaguar fluorocarbon.
everithink is frozen,no open water,if you like to go to the river channel,only with spud bar.
in case you cross the river and you fish 4 hours,if you go back same way,test with spud bar.
the current can change and undercut the ice where you redy walk safe,treet that like no safe,test that.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> I had new 17# vanish flouracarbon,stelie broke the line clear.i woul use #20 seaguar fluorocarbon.
> everithink is frozen,no open water,if you like to go to the river channel,only with spud bar.
> in case you cross the river and you fish 4 hours,if you go back same way,test with spud bar.
> the current can change and undercut the ice where you redy walk safe,treet that like no safe,test that.


Right on, wasn't planning on going near the river, was planning on the east side of the wall. I pulled steel through marinas on 2lb Berkeley ice line, light drag and dip the tip well below ice until hes ready to pull


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> I had new 17# vanish flouracarbon,stelie broke the line clear.i woul use #20 seaguar fluorocarbon.
> everithink is frozen,no open water,if you like to go to the river channel,only with spud bar.
> in case you cross the river and you fish 4 hours,if you go back same way,test with spud bar.
> the current can change and undercut the ice where you redy walk safe,treet that like no safe,test that.


 Thanks for the replie, wasn't planing on messing around the river, I have fished that ledge a lot in the spring night bite for Walter and done well. Was feeling some vibE and Raps


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bvonny12 said:


> Right on, wasn't planning on going near the river, was planning on the east side of the wall. I pulled steel through marinas on 2lb Berkeley ice line, light drag and dip the tip well below ice until hes ready to pull


if you fish one line yes.
if you fish 4 rods in 5 ' you have no time to pack them,stelie will wrap them up then your drag is not working.
stelie is swimming with my road runer erring.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> if you fish one line yes.
> if you fish 4 rods in 5 ' you have no time to pack them,stelie will wrap them up then your drag is not working.
> stelie is swimming with my road runer erring.


Pack them?


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well learned my lesson bc I was to lazy to switch reels and beef up line. A lot of action this morning and several takes, two steelhead to the hole and broke off, another bent a jig hook clean off(brand new). Had a few takes on a buckshot and lost another on a Cleo. A little annoying I was lazy but we had a blast still. Fished the east side of the wall 6-8 inches, was less farther out then us. Thinking about hitting it again tomorrow morning properly rigged but the weather has me a little on edge


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bvonny12 said:


> Well learned my lesson bc I was to lazy to switch reels and beef up line. A lot of action this morning and several takes, two steelhead to the hole and broke off, another bent a jig hook clean off(brand new). Had a few takes on a buckshot and lost another on a Cleo. A little annoying I was lazy but we had a blast still. Fished the east side of the wall 6-8 inches, was less farther out then us. Thinking about hitting it again tomorrow morning properly rigged but the weather has me a little on edge


I do not care if I loose the fish but I do not like to loose lures.
noubady can predickt the weather ,only spud bar will tell the truth.
if you had good day that is all what count.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Any chances of pulling some eye at night?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been staying out a lil past dark. Say 6ish...nothing caught at night yet. I have noticed tho that when the shiners move thru I catch more frequently. So maybe since the ice is so clear that I could put a lantern outside the shanty to attract the baitfish in? Then the eyes would eventually move into the area? Worth a try. Works for smelt...lol. 
Maybe get a bunch of us together to try and see what bites at night. The more lines in the water the better. Cover more area too.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Light may scare the shiners if they are there and you put it on them. Prob best to light it before dark and leave it on.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hitting it today....right now heading out of fairport port authority, we will be back to the spot if anyone wants to walk out you'll see our spud trail


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> I do not care if I loose the fish but I do not like to loose lures.
> noubady can predickt the weather ,only spud bar will tell the truth.
> if you had good day that is all what count.


Power pro and flouro leaders today, everything is beefed up and we are going back


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

We did ok today, didn't loose any from tackle mishaps. A few shook the hook. 4 small skippers a walleye popped off at the hole and landed this nice one


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Out here now...
4 hookups 2 on the ice..
Firetiger vibe in 45min..7fow
Hopefully the eyes will come thru...


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

allwayzfishin said:


> Out here now...
> 4 hookups 2 on the ice..
> Firetiger vibe in 45min..7fow
> Hopefully the eyes will come thru...


How late are you staying out?


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

bvonny12 said:


> How late are you staying out?


Is that the hole past the wall at the drop off?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Out here now...
> 4 hookups 2 on the ice..
> Firetiger vibe in 45min..7fow
> Hopefully the eyes will come thru...


Good job man! I couldn't make it due to a nap, fell asleep, haha! These getting up at 4am days are killing me and my ice time.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Caught 3 skippers to throw back, one 4# and 2 real nice keepers, a 6#male and 9 # female today for the smoker. Ice was 8" thick, just a little water on top from snow melt. Going to try in a.m. tomorrow before it gets too warm later in the day, hopefully it doesnt break up and jam, because its gonna get cold and should keep to get back on late next week. All fish caught on jigs and wax/maggots. Water was clear and you could see down 6 ft, no current whatsoever, hope it dirties up and flows tomorrow for a good bite. The big female was dumping eggs, probably from stress. Nothing like catching them on a 30" ice rod, what a blast. Good luck if you go tomorrow and be careful, sides will be getting soft by Friday.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lou K said:


> Caught 3 skippers to throw back, one 4# and 2 real nice keepers, a 6#male and 9 # female today for the smoker. Ice was 8" thick, just a little water on top from snow melt. Going to try in a.m. tomorrow before it gets too warm later in the day, hopefully it doesnt break up and jam, because its gonna get cold and should keep to get back on late next week. All fish caught on jigs and wax/maggots. Water was clear and you could see down 6 ft, no current whatsoever, hope it dirties up and flows tomorrow for a good bite. The big female was dumping eggs, probably from stress. Nothing like catching them on a 30" ice rod, what a blast. Good luck if you go tomorrow and be careful, sides will be getting soft by Friday.


Catch any on the jawjackers? I'm assuming you keep the drag light so when they run after the hookup?


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> Catch any on the jawjackers? I'm assuming you keep the drag light so when they run after the hookup?


Yes i caught two on them, drag is light but just tight enough to set the hook. Most bites came jigging because the current wasnt moving.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

4 quick steelhead this morning from 8-8.45 then we quit. Water was 6 ft visibility yesterday, 2.5 ft visibilty when we started at 8, and when i pulled all the gear and boards off the ice at 9.30 it was down to 12 inches visibility and current was 800. Best to stay off of it and see what happens after the rain and snow.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Lou K..
For some reason I keep hearing the quote, " Finish Him"...lol
You defiantly have some balls for going out on a rising river. Nice job buddy. We should be able to get back out there by mid week.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Ive been doing it a long time, and definitely watch the weather, flow gauge, and use my eyes and ears to make some informed decisions. Also. The clear visibility told me a lot as well, but as it quickly dirtied, if was definitely time to pack it up. You get the right flow and clarity, you can get quite a bit of action in a short period of time. I will let you know, when I get back at it.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

What are he predictions guys? Think it will happen again by Thursday/Friday into Saturday? Check fairport out last night and it was ruff, all cracked spread out and that river was jamming with ice and logs also a sailboat


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Looked ruff this am too. Htp marina was a nogo also. I didn't see the sailboat though. Who knows what happened after it hit the open water.. wow.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm hoping for either the harbor, htp or Geneva to lock back up. I'm dieing to get back out there


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Meee too. Time to custom paint some stuff with the down time.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Who the hell would leave a sailboat in the water on a river in winter??


----------



## Aquaholic (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^someone who wants a new sailboat!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Going to to Lagoons later today and check the ice. If ice is a nogo gonna hit the docks. Nice 10' hole off one of them.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Aquaholic said:


> ^^^someone who wants a new sailboat!


Awesome. Thanks I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a heads up guys all locked up again. River is too past grl. I DID NOT check ice. I just drove down.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> Just a heads up guys all locked up again. River is too past grl. I DID NOT check ice. I just drove down.


I'll be out tomorrow morning to check, will post report


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Was on Lagoons yesterday. Variable ice, 3"-8" ugly ice. 9.5 fow where I was at the floaters. Vibes, lots of nice marks, no takers. I didn't make over to HTP. Seen some young kid on the boat ramp channel. No spud bar, just walked out. I had some honest conversation with him but the Texas truck tags explained a lot.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Today sucked, spent the morning looking for minnows bc harbor bait is closed today and tomorrow. He's the only one around with live shiners. Ice was 6-8" at htp. Water is cloudy as all hell, less then 6" of visibility. One light take on an orange/pink jig and maggot. Marked tons of fish while jigging pimples and vibE. Couldn't get anything to commit and it was windy as hell. Best bet, leave it alone until Friday


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bvonny12 said:


> Today sucked, spent the morning looking for minnows bc harbor bait is closed today and tomorrow. He's the only one around with live shiners. Ice was 6-8" at htp. Water is cloudy as all hell, less then 6" of visibility. One light take on an orange/pink jig and maggot. Marked tons of fish while jigging pimples and vibE. Couldn't get anything to commit and it was windy as hell. Best bet, leave it alone until Friday


That sucks. Was you inside the marina or by the blue building?


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Inside the marina, carful where you drill too, hit wood of something with my laser mag and trashed the blades too


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

bvonny12 said:


> Today sucked, spent the morning looking for minnows bc harbor bait is closed today and tomorrow. He's the only one around with live shiners. Ice was 6-8" at htp. Water is cloudy as all hell, less then 6" of visibility. One light take on an orange/pink jig and maggot. Marked tons of fish while jigging pimples and vibE. Couldn't get anything to commit and it was windy as hell. Best bet, leave it alone until Friday


They will be back tomorrow afternoon evening. They went to the triple s show up in buffalo to get stuff for spring. Normally Ron and Melissa don't go but they got an invite this year.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fished for maybe 30min while testing my augur blades out, hit one skipper jack (14" fish") on a jigging rap then nothing, still tons of fish coming through on the vex, water is clearing up, bunch of minnows tiny down there coming up through the hole when I pulled the fish. Another day or two and it's on


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Never fished the harbor. Besides steelhead, what else is in the area?


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

icingdeath said:


> Never fished the harbor. Besides steelhead, what else is in the area?


I’ve seen Perch, Small Mouth, Pike,white Bass, I’ve heard lawyer fish too.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

that's really cool. Mike D did a story on them awhile back in the harbor.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fished from 530 am to 8am today in the harbor. Cold......issues with everything icing over. Good ice 8-12" in the harbor marked fish coming up off the bottom and some steelhead cruising through this morning around 3-6' of water, fished in the 10-15' of water range by the pier. Tomorrow is the day


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Any SMELT ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bvonny12 said:


> Fished from 530 am to 8am today in the harbor. Cold......issues with everything icing over. Good ice 8-12" in the harbor marked fish coming up off the bottom and some steelhead cruising through this morning around 3-6' of water, fished in the 10-15' of water range by the pier. Tomorrow is the day


How's the water clarity in htp?


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

What are your guys thoughts about this wind and the harbor ice tomorrow?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

If your talking the eastside of the short pier, I don't know. We just seen a red sailboat going down the river the other day. Haha. I may try htp in the am if I don't make the drive to mosquito.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah that thing is a ways out from the mouth now, I posted the pic of it when it was moving durning the ice break up, watched it from the gravel piles down. So jack off was out just going for a walk today in the ice, no spud bar, a 24oz beer in hand and walked right up to that boat and got on it


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> If your talking the eastside of the short pier, I don't know. We just seen a red sailboat going down the river the other day. Haha. I may try htp in the am if I don't make the drive to mosquito.


And yes the east side of the short pier


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bvonny12 said:


> Yeah that thing is a ways out from the mouth now, I posted the pic of it when it was moving durning the ice break up, watched it from the gravel piles down. So jack off was out just going for a walk today in the ice, no spud bar, a 24oz beer in hand and walked right up to that boat and got on it


AND THAT'S HOW HEADLINES ARE MADE!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Unbelievable.... people are nuts.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing day out of fairport today.....non stop rods pumping, hitting on everything, jigging cleos, vibE, pimples, etc. dead sticks with Minnie's killed it though. Awesome mid morning bite 20+ fish lost a few, only one broke off on the hole and a misses..... the idiots started shooting off the pier right onto that awesome soft ice next to it and running to every hole i drilled but wasn't using so I left at noon. Hope the ice holds.......


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone want to check and hit the harbor one last time ?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

River is starting to flow pretty good I see. If you go down go with extreme caution.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

River was still locked up by the pier, was 8" of ice on the east side still, fished for about an hour landed one steel


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Alll steal heads your smashing up there ?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

bvonny12 said:


> Yeah that thing is a ways out from the mouth now, I posted the pic of it when it was moving durning the ice break up, watched it from the gravel piles down. So jack off was out just going for a walk today in the ice, no spud bar, a 24oz beer in hand and walked right up to that boat and got on it


This might explain how some people go missing and are never found....


----------

